# Spot the difference between brindle and splashed?



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Just for fun
mouse A








mouse B








mouse C, extra dark this one.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

My guess would be Mouse A and C splashed and Mouse B Brindled, but if you tell otherwise I will totally believe you.... :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think B and C are brindle. X-brindle of course.

If I showed you my X-brindle, you wouldn't believe it's truely an X-brindle. She's solid black. :? 
She used to be the most beautiful striped gold on black brindle, but she just molted out of it!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

B look brindle to me... something about the markings being a little more stripe like rather than random.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A (splashed and gorgeous!), B brindled, C splashed (very dark, hard to be totally sure).


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

id say only B is brindel looks stripy to me where as the other 2 look patchy to me.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I would say 
splashed
brindle
brindle

although the third is so dark on my screen I am only guessing from what i can just about make out.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Rhasputin and Laoshu are right,A is the splashed,B & C brindles.I'm very struck by how similar they are.The splashed is a young buck and I was also struck by how butch is head is compared to the ladies.The dark brindles are my so far fruitless efforts to get decent blue brindles.Overriding the red has been slow and now I have lots of these dark ones,next generation is due and I'm feeling optimistic


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think what gave it away to me on C, is the feet. They just look like brindle feet to me, with that pale gray colour. My brindle had very similar feet, and it just didn't say 'splashed' to me. But C was the tricky one for sure!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sharp eye, R.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Why thank you madam.


----------

